# Christmas Presents



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

lets see what santa brought all of you i got mine early, fox 36 talas:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't see any Fox 35 Talas forks... Post up a pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

I know I'm getting a Ultimate Elite repair stand & tool tray. Other than that I have no idea.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i got big fluffy towels and some real nice kitchen knives by henkels and a lot of beer

oh yeah......a lousy ticket


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I got a P.2


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pictures!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea seriously,


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

i got cash...so i can buy myself a wheelset, an x7 shifter, and an x7 rear der!
and i have stuff on the way that's allready paid for:
thompson seat post
WTB Jaxon V 
Hayes Mags
Anarchy sunglasses
DC Maestros
helmet
w00t!!!!


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

I got a Transition Revolution wheelset for the Preston.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i got a pair of chrome dh pants  
this pants rocks, they fits like a glove "full strech"!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Fillmoe Slim said:


> I got a Transition Revolution wheelset for the Preston.


Holly wacamole, nice santa's present, I would've liked that santa would love me so much that he gave me a revolution wheelset like that one.

Also I have to add, that that bike is extremly bling bling, it's awesome.

Congrats man :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Was hoping to get a Transition Preston FR Frame but no luck. Instead I got a new Toshiba laptop, ah well I guess 5 bikes would be a few too many


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn Fillmore, that bike is HOT!


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

I got some chest armor, a new full face and some gloves


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i got some tools from my parents and a chevy s-10 and my bike is back from a major over haul.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

the bike got:
-fork rebuild
-chain
-cassete
-cables
-cleaned outthe headset and replaced grease
-and major clean up
all for only $20 dollars of cost due to gift certifactes and workers discount

truck is:
2000 Chevy S-10 ZR2
63,000 miles
vortec 4.3 liter engine
automatic
v-6
upgraded with Bubbas Burgers and Crica sticker


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

I got my parents 97 Chevy Blazer...well i got the ok from them to buy it off them and im getting a shotgun probably tomorrow and then im buying myself a Bottlerocket hopefully or a Knolly Delerium-T...it all depends on how much i sell my Big Hit and my Yakuza Kumicho for and how much the army gives me for the in school recruiting I did. He said either $800 or $2000 but i dont remember which...oh well Merry X-mas


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

mmm...

I got a Palm Treo PDA dealie, oakley perscription sunglasses, some trail building tools,

And my insurance company got me a '07 Demo 8(should be here in a couple weeks), some oakley gear, a dakine pack, and some ipod accesories.(god I love insurance checks)

Merry Christmas!
Buck


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

New Rear Wheel, 721 laced to a hope, new fork, Nemesis tuned z1, New rear hub (for a dif bike im building up) Shadow COnspiracy Rear Hub, NWD 7, and moneyyyy


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

I almost got something.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

^but you didnt HA!


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Holly wacamole, nice santa's present, I would've liked that santa would love me so much that he gave me a revolution wheelset like that one.
> 
> Also I have to add, that that bike is extremly bling bling, it's awesome.
> 
> Congrats man :thumbsup:


Thanks giovanny. I had to take a picture since it's rarely ever clean and blingy like that.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

I got a new cam 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=255850


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

I got a Deemax 12x150


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

how do u post a pic ive been trying 4 an hour


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

um my dad is taking me to utah for a week in january.


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Google **ImageShack** upload your pics there then it will have a link for forums,just copy&paste 



Coley said:


>


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

ok sweet thanks i have to go to my freinds house so i will post it tomorrow


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

*Norco DH Jersey*

Well.......for christmas I got a Norco Team DH Jersey

(first time posting a picture so it might not work)


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

i got a blue dark cycles 36t bashguard, blue dangerboy bar-ends, and a silver 36t race face chainring

the bashguard looks sick! total bling!


----------



## Metalhead90 (Dec 23, 2006)

Sick, very loud gaming chair, mechanix gloves, new goggles for helmet, new paintball gun

No bike parts :O Because my deity stem, and handlebars are on their way


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i got:
xtm xcellerator rc stadium truck
nwd 7, a bunch of clint eastwood movies, ghost recon jungle storm
a new helmet of my choice
some other stuff

i also bought myself a classic schwinn stingray and some brakes...


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Nomad


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

got a yeti hat, chain cleaner and anohter bike lock, i wanted some rouge stuff


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

crazyjohnny said:


> Nomad


that is one sexy looking nomad dude, thoes bikes can take so much its amazing.


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

Wife got me a Zoke 66slata. 

plus the otherr usual items such as socks, boxers, and p.j.'s.


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

i got a giant faith 2
i ordered the sun ringle rims for my kona shred but instead my parents put them on this bike. i like them more on this bike anyways

my rims









a close up of the rear shock and frame









a full shot of my faith









just a shot of my forks


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

konaclump91 said:


> i got a giant faith 2
> i ordered the sun ringle rims for my kona shred but instead my parents put them on this bike. i like them more on this bike anyways


Holy bunch of spacers batman!

I got some Oakley O-frames and half payed for a 66rc2x (because of stupid fedex's fault, im getting it one month after I ordered it )


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Holy bunch of spacers batman!
> 
> I got some Oakley O-frames and half payed for a 66rc2x (because of stupid fedex's fault, im getting it one month after I ordered it )


yo that's gotta be the most wack real build i've seen in a long time.

anyway wtf do you mean 'half payed' because of fedex...speak the english man


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

misctwo said:


> yo that's gotta be the most wack real build i've seen in a long time.
> 
> anyway wtf do you mean 'half payed' because of fedex...speak the english man


I think he means, his parents paid for half and he paid for half?


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

Fly Racing clothes








661 Race Lite knee/shin pads








TLD Descender
pretty good Christmas I'd say.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

sick stuff Nova...nothing like fresh armor...

so some bastard drove off with my christmas gift later in the day. :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> I think he means, his parents paid for half and he paid for half?


yup, thats what I meant. Sorry for the confusion.

The fedex thingy has got nothing to do with it. They just messed up and now the shipping is taking a looong time.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

misctwo said:


> sick stuff Nova...nothing like fresh armor...
> 
> so some bastard drove off with my christmas gift later in the day. :madmax: :madmax:












The car or the girl?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

or both?


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Uhh...
The Collective Roam DVD
Crank Bro's 5050's
Stud Tires for the crisp NY winter ice
661 Mullet Helmet
Santa Cruz Shirts
Specialized Freeride Team Jersey
Ricky Bobby 
ect.

Maybe pictures tomorrow.

One thing I decided though is that my bike isn't worthy of the new stuff. So, goin for a LBS job so I can pick me up something "Real Nice!"


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

NOVA4X said:


> Fly Racing clothes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how the shinguards say right and left on them.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

*trendy stuff..*

I got a couple things..
White Azonic Outlaws
White e13 bashguard
Cedric Garcia signature full face
Fox shin guards
deity seatpost clamp
$250 towards the dirtbag(gift to myself)

Some sweet running shoes so I can run more than 5 miles without my knees feeling like they're going to die..


----------



## cuthberm (Oct 2, 2005)

I got a set of saint cranks and a X9 shifter which meant I could build up this!


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

captain spaulding said:


> Some sweet running shoes so I can run more than 5 miles without my knees feeling like they're going to die..


Dude just don't run 5 miles and your knees won't hurt:thumbsup:


----------



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hamiltons!*

I got some new Animal Hamiltons!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Sweet,

Now lets see it dirty!!



cuthberm said:


> I got a set of saint cranks and a X9 shifter which meant I could build up this!


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

some other stuff i got
-a cell phone
-sony headphones for my ipod
-250 dollars
-some jeans and shirts


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

cuthberm said:


> I got a set of saint cranks and a X9 shifter which meant I could build up this!


You win!!!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

cuthberm said:


> I got a set of saint cranks and a X9 shifter which meant I could build up this!


Wow. You guys built a bike in 1 minute 42 seconds. That's some serious talent.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

yay.....my new shoes came in!

DC Maestro's comfortable, have a good construction (leather/suede), have a velcro strap at the bottom to keep the toe tight, and a 3 density sole ( heel is 62d, mid sole is 58d, and the outer edge is 55d) 

I like em...and you deff can't beat them for $30.49 SHIPPED! (had to buy a chrome #8 for $.50 so that i qualified for the free shipping since the shoes were only $29.99... so now i can go over to Dale Jr's house and make fun of him some more, haha)


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

*my little bro modeling his new kona and my new 36's*


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

k...um...yeah...last pic...um...NO


----------



## kasadude (Apr 7, 2006)

^
um ya nooooooo

but anyways got the new set of 203mm avid codes comin in that and some maxxix mobsters to complete the judge


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

new addition to the ignore list... whoever showed that guy how to post pictures didn't know what they were gonna get...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Coley said:


>


on a side note i ordered that helmet.. guess i have the same taste as a 10 year old kid..


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

lol i got a good laugh out of it and thought you guys would too


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

Coley said:


> lol i got a good laugh out of it and thought you guys would too


child pornography is NOT a laughing matter

lol


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

rhd said:


> yay.....my new shoes came in!
> 
> DC Maestro's comfortable, have a good construction (leather/suede), have a velcro strap at the bottom to keep the toe tight, and a 3 density sole ( heel is 62d, mid sole is 58d, and the outer edge is 55d)
> 
> I like em...and you deff can't beat them for $30.49 SHIPPED! (had to buy a chrome #8 for $.50 so that i qualified for the free shipping since the shoes were only $29.99... so now i can go over to Dale Jr's house and make fun of him some more, haha)


I ordered those same shoes. They haven't showed up yet. How do you like them? It seemed like a good deal, and they seem like a decent shoe. I was originally planning on a pair of Loteks or Etnies Bastiens.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Brand new EV RE20 :thumbsup:

Oh and Kenda Nevegals


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I ordered those same shoes. They haven't showed up yet. How do you like them? It seemed like a good deal, and they seem like a decent shoe. I was originally planning on a pair of Loteks or Etnies Bastiens.


haven't rode them yet...but have worn them all day. i like em. i just got a pair of etnies low cal's too....and, these are more comfortable...and i like the leather/suede construction better...

oh, and the sole is NICE...i can't wait to try them out wiht some grippy pedals


----------



## Biker75 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Saint*

Bought me self some of those juicy Saint Crankset from Jenson for $150.


----------



## DCRick (Jul 10, 2006)

got some 07 talas 36's, mrp, cleaner, new stem and bars


----------



## DCRick (Jul 10, 2006)

not sure if this is going to work .... 









if not here it is, but needs a clean, havent fitted bars and stem yet as they havent arrived!


----------



## DCRick (Jul 10, 2006)

ok thats massive, why ?


----------



## DCRick (Jul 10, 2006)

ok got it, sorry for all the posts !


----------



## DCRick (Jul 10, 2006)

last attempt, if not, screw it


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

DCRick said:


> not sure if this is going to work ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rick! How have you been? This brings back memories. Good to see you got it built up!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here are the pictures-

Santa Cruz Shirts:

















Specialized Freeride Jersey:









Crank Bro's 5050X:









Kenda Klondike XT:
(Sorry for the blurry picture, i dont wanna go back outside to take another, its 30 degrees and midnight)









SixSixOne Mullet:


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

my last present JUST landed in my hands a few min ago









now that i have that..i can finish this









yes...teh tire is off the rim...and yes, they wheels are no attached...this was just so i could get an idea on what wheel color i want to order tommorrow....instead of white halo's...i'm thinking just getting some deetraxs or black outlaws instead


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

I am really jealous, I barely got anything for Christmas. Maybe the New Year's Fairy will drop me some goods.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I got a trek session 7
Full marz spring kit upgrade for my super t
full body armour
full face 661 helmet
and PAJAMAS lol


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

rhd said:


> my last present JUST landed in my hands a few min ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy ****, how much money did you get.....


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

eh....a little
there's 111 bills there...smallest one is a $20


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

test..............


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Heals120 said:


> Crank Bro's 5050X:


is that a specialized hardrock you have those on ?


----------



## DCRick (Jul 10, 2006)

Heals120 said:


> Hey Rick! How have you been? This brings back memories. Good to see you got it built up!


thanks for doing that for me, is pretty close to what ig ot you to draw. Talas instead of the van and a mrp instead of e thirteen. love the way it rides, gunna give it a wash now =)


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

08nwsula said:


> I am really jealous, I barely got anything for Christmas. Maybe the New Year's Fairy will drop me some goods.


A shirt for your avatar would be a good start.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

rhd said:


> eh....a little
> there's 111 bills there...smallest one is a $20


and that's all going to parts on a hardtail ...


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

^ Rofl


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

mtb_biker said:


> and that's all going to parts on a hardtail ...


nah, not ALL of it.

i don't have THAT much left to go... wheelset, cassette, rear derailuler (i can NOT spell that word), e-13 SRS,shifter for the rear , cables, and then to let my LBS assemble/set it up for me...cause, i'm too lazy.

i have brakes, grips, a new saddle, and a new seatpost in the mail that should be here in a day or 2....and the rest of the stuff on there is new too (saint crank, stem, bar, fork) and the wheels, rear der (xt crap), kalloy 15lb seat post, and special-ed seat are getting nixed promptly.

oh, and i think i might buy a truck today too. so, i might use some of that as a downpayment.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*I got some decent stuff...*

The best thing though was Guitar Hero 2 for PS2 with the red wireless Flying V guitar controller. That game iff the HEEZY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

Mega T said:


> A shirt for your avatar would be a good start.


yea, maybe a cute little mask too.


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

much better...


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

elohttub said:


> The best thing though was Guitar Hero 2 for PS2 with the red wireless Flying V guitar controller. That game iff the HEEZY!!!!!!!!!


dude that so funny, I got my sister guitar hero 2 for xmas (she's 27) and it was definately the hit present of the year in our family. Her boyfriend said she literally bounced from the car to into her friends house shouting that she got GH2 later that day. Quote " this is the sweetest game. now I can have all my friends over and we can get hammered and play GH2". Funny thing is her boyfriend works at a company that makes guitar pedals and they have like 8 real guitars at their house........but she wanted the game and wireless guitar.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

elohttub said:


> The best thing though was Guitar Hero 2 for PS2 with the red wireless Flying V guitar controller. That game iff the HEEZY!!!!!!!!!


sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

$100 gift certificate for my favorite shop.

Oh, and a 15% off coupon :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> I am really jealous, I barely got anything for Christmas. Maybe the New Year's Fairy will drop me some goods.


Don't worry, I'm jealous too. I got next to nothing.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*No doubt...*



Fillmoe Slim said:


> dude that so funny, I got my sister guitar hero 2 for xmas (she's 27) and it was definately the hit present of the year in our family. Her boyfriend said she literally bounced from the car to into her friends house shouting that she got GH2 later that day. Quote " this is the sweetest game. now I can have all my friends over and we can get hammered and play GH2". Funny thing is her boyfriend works at a company that makes guitar pedals and they have like 8 real guitars at their house........but she wanted the game and wireless guitar.


I played it once at a friends house a few months back and couldn't even finish a song. Now I am on easy and almost done with the songs on that. It's pretty tough never having played an instrument but I'm getting the hang of it. My wife is actually slaying it on the easy songs right now and working on medium ones too. We have a contest at a friends house in Oregon in a few weeks so I gotta brush up. His girl is killing it on medium and I can't go up there and get shown up like that now!!! If you have a chance to play or get this game...I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

me and my one friend were up until 3:00 in the morn playing guitar hero and World of Warcraft and listening to dream theater (the best band ever). lol, now everyone is going to think i'm a geek :'(


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

konaclump91 said:


> me and my one friend were up until 3:00 in the morn playing guitar hero and World of Warcraft and listening to dream theater (the best band ever). lol, now everyone is going to think i'm a geek :'(


nerd.....


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

New X0 Micro Cage:







\

Spectrum Techwear Wilson Shorts (coming in Monday):









OGIO 6900 Gear Bag:









Sansa e270 mp3 player:









High Sierra HydroPak (highly needed)

and some other smaller stuff, including $90 and a throw blanket that after returned will bring $55, and a $50 gift certificate to the LBS.


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Wow....*

...that's some cool stuff you guys got. My AWESOME GF (aka the Bunny) got me:

- Kranked 5
- Kranked 6
- NWD 7
- a pair of Corerat Stantion guards
- an IMBA Canada jersey

amongst many other gifts! She's bike-tastic!


----------



## rokhound (Apr 20, 2006)

I got a new SDG FRO IBEAM Freeride/downhill Saddle from the wife.










Which I cant use and dont want. So PM me if interested in it. Just dont tell the wife! lol


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

I see Santa was good to alot of little kiddies this year......me too  

My wife bought me 
FOX 40RC2
FOX DHX 5.0 Coil
RED CHRIS KING headset
CHROMAG handlebars
THOMSON series X4 stem
Wheelset: Mag30's with SunRingle Abbah/Lawwill hubs and wheelsmith spoke
2.7 and 2.5" Nevegals
SRAM 8 speed cassette

Im a lucky lucky man to have a wife like that....
This stuff is gonna look awesome on my new SCREAM frame.
Cheers and Happy New Year !!!!!!!!!!
Big T


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

paintmc said:


> I see Santa was good to alot of little kiddies this year......me too
> 
> My wife bought me
> FOX 40RC2
> ...


:thumbsup: 
come on,
pic's pic's pic's


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

My only bike stuff....


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*late christmas present*

nice oakley crowbar with red tld cloths


----------

